# Co2 regulator recommendations



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

I recommend GLA regulator. it is above your budget but its build, quantity, and function are great.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

At that price point, you will not get the best if sticking to off the shelf and without some experience a DIY screwing together is a big doubt, so we do what we have to do, right? That leaves me to suggest a try on the Milwaukee as one place to start. Not the best but what we can do for a time and find out what it takes to make a really good set. Maybe it is "good enough and we like it long term or we find it not to make us happy and want to improve it by adding/changing out the parts which bug us. Many find it is not the reg body itself but the added parts which fail to have the precision we want. So use what works for atime and then make the decision after knowing a bit more? We CAN change out the solenoid if it sticks and we CAN change out the needle valve if we find it begins to drive us crazy but doing it with a bit of experience under the belt will often work better than doing it totally new. Buying twice does cost money but then buying too much upfront when we don't really have the money has major costs as well---especially if we choose wrong and are putting it on credit!!!


----------



## Outofwater (Mar 30, 2018)

I was in the same boat not to long ago and decided to go with the Co2 Art Pro solenoid. I've had it about a month at this point and have been happy haven't had any issues yet. I'm using it in a 75 gallon so the bubble counter is all but useless. Pressure remains consistent and what I can see in the bubble counter looks the same day to day. It's 125 so not a ton over budget.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I was in the same boat as well and also got a co2art pro-se regulator. I've had it for...10 months? It's been working flawlessly so far, all their dual stages have a 10 year warranty. You could do better with a DIY build but for a budget prefab, I love it.


----------



## tredford (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, I'll be looking into this soon, as well. And thanks to all of the posters for their input.  Sounds like CO2 art provides decent system at a reasonable price.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

H2oYeah said:


> Hi group, new guy/first post and I apologize if this is, A) posted in the wrong forum, or B) been discussed a million times and I'm overlooking the search results. I'm working on getting a feel for this forum and may not have it completely figured out yet.
> 
> My question: I'm currently Co2 regulator/setup shopping for my first planted tank and I'm a little overwhelmed at the choices. Seemed a lot easier choosing substrate, canister filter, lighting...etc. What Co2 regulator are you using and do you like it? What would you recommend? I see a lot of really inexpensive ones on Amazon and elsewhere but I know that you get what you pay for. I don't mind spending a little extra for good quality stuff but I'd like to stay around the $100 or less area. Thats for regulator only. TIA.



You might need to clarify. Are you looking at assembling it yourself? The problem is a lot of people refer to the regulator assembly (regulator, solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter) as the regulator. You said you wanted to keep the regulator only around $100. Everyone who is responding are talking about regulator assemblies.


----------



## H2oYeah (Oct 8, 2018)

Kubla said:


> You might need to clarify. Are you looking at assembling it yourself? The problem is a lot of people refer to the regulator assembly (regulator, solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter) as the regulator. You said you wanted to keep the regulator only around $100. Everyone who is responding are talking about regulator assemblies.


Either is fine, don't mind putting the putting the parts together but for convenience, a 'ready to go' system would be nice. So I'll take recommendations for either. The $100 budget is flexible as well. Thanks.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

H2oYeah said:


> Either is fine, don't mind putting the putting the parts together but for convenience, a 'ready to go' system would be nice. So I'll take recommendations for either. The $100 budget is flexible as well. Thanks.


This is where things get complex in a hurry so some info on what it takes to build a set, may help explain the costs involved. We can often see regs on the auction and they look really cheap but that comes with some risk as they may have been abused in a former lifetime or they may be great. saving money does sometimes involve risk. But assume we buy a new reg for $50 or get ont that looks better for the same but with the risk. That is a good start but it gets deep as we look for parts. You want a better than "shelf" solenoid and buy the right one off the auction for $15 but that takes study to find what makes it "right" and that process alone may take weeks and still involves risk of buying the wrong one. Moving on to the needle valve, once we have studied enough to know what quality looks like, we can pay $50 and up or get lucky? Or we can order from Fabco or a distributor for 25-30 but shipping of 25! So we can get the big three together for somewhere like $ 100-150 but then we need lots of small fittings, which may take a few trips to the store and a few missteps in buying which still cost us, both in time, money, or both. Those little brass fittings that have to be found and just right? Those run around 1-5 dollars and you will need a bunch of them! 

So it still comes down to a decision on what matters most to you at that point. Quick, easy, cheap which drives one silly and forces a rebuy. Pay a good deal more ($250+?) and get one built. Or hammer out a DIY project with lots of pitfalls in time and effort but potentially costing less-- if we get it right the first time. 
Just no simple answer!


----------



## Alaska (Oct 25, 2018)

Personally, based on your budget, I'd go with the CO2 Art Pro-SE dual stage regulator assembly. I bought one about 18 months ago and am absolutely in love with it. Mine was built with German and Swiss parts, not Chinese and is a pretty impeccable build; I believe the Elite and Pro-SE series are still both 100% EU built. Their customer service is awesome, as is the info on their website; plus their regs come with a 10 year warranty. I've seen them listed online for $125, but they seem to be out of stock in US dealers almost as soon as they hit the door. You can order directly from CO2 Art, but their prices do vary a bit with current Euro/USD conversion rates, plus you have to pay about $15 for DHL Express 2 - 4 day shipping. 

GLA is also a very, very good quality regulator assembly, but they are quite proud of their product; their entry level single stage reg is $205 ( +$20 if you want the LED power indicator, CO2 Art includes the LED at N/C). GLA's "entry level" dual stage regulator assembly is a whopping $625; yeah, you can definitely build one cheaper. GLA is also a fantastic company with outstanding customer service and a really good informational website; plus they have bumped their warranties from 3 years up to Lifetime (as long as you never touch the regulator with a wrench). You can also get free shipping with GLA, or Standard Ground service for $21.

So, if you want a quality dual stage, and don't want to build your own or spend a fortune, CO2 Art Pro-SE is definitely the way to go. If you want a rock solid, US built, single stage then the GLA GRO is a great choice. Just don't buy a $44 regulator assembly, you might get lucky but the odds are not with you.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

There are lots of options and which fits best is a very personal area but this is what I might do if starting and on a budget but wanting better quality in the small parts. 
A single stage reg, walk in to a brew place if one is nearby and look at something like this for around $40:
https://www.austinhomebrew.com/Taprite-T-Knob-CO2-Regulator-516_p_4713.html
To avoid lots of study and potential mistakes in buying, go with this top get a higher quality solenoid and needle valve, plus fittings to avoid that trauma:
https://www.diyco2regulator.com/co2-regulator-post-body-kit-1-12v
Add one of these also:
https://www.diyco2regulator.com/12v-dc-power-adapter

From that point one has to do a bit of screwing things together, add a bubble counter like the Fluval for under ten and you are close to good for around $150, depending on how well you shop? 
Shopping and making the decisions is actually the hard part!


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

+1 for the co2Art Pro-SE dual stage (buy the kit, its worth it for the new inline diffuser).

You can only order direct from the manufacturer in Germany. With electronic commerce, and 3 day shipping for only $15, not a problem. 

Last week I ordered their single stage and they noticed my California address and warned me that the fitting is not compatible, except with an adapter for paintball cans. 20 oz paintball can? I plan to use a 20 lb exchange cannister.
The dual stage kit was only 29 euros more. Get the kit. The new inline diffuser was just released last week, and I'd say they analyzed the GLA version and decided to up the design and charge 30% less. They have a youtube demonstrating take down and parts - you'll see that it stands apart from currently available atomizers. Youtube keywords; new co2art inline. Reg by itself is 119 euros. 

When you order, be sure to select GSA320 fitting for US/Can. If you plan to use inline, be sure of your hose diameters when ordering. Its usually printed on the hose itself, or look up a parts list - don't guess.

Customer service is responsive and helpful. No need to keep receipts if they have a 10yr guarantee. 155eu and 15 shipping seems cheap for a complete dual stage kit. 10 year warranty? Who can beat that for 119eu regulator built with German and Swiss parts? 

In terms of customer service, its probably better that they don't sell on Amazon or aquarium supply outlets, even though I would've wanted to use my free Prime shipping.

For the experienced regulator assemblers out there - could you curate a list of very high quality parts to create a dual stage for $136, and all parts featuring a 10yr warranty? Wouldn't the parts alone cost more than the co2Art unit?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have no personal hands on experience with this item but when it first hit the market, there was a lot of discussion about how they justify calling it a two stage reg and many of the experienced folks were very skeptical of it actually being two stage. Just a point to keep in mind as there still seems to be some doubt. Last report I remember was that they would not release a drawing so that the function could be verified. 
But I also admit that it is not an area I have followed closely and the matter may have been resolved.
The point I often come around to is asking how one company can suddenly come up with an item which is advertised as being totally way and above the rest of the market and at less cost. Competition rarely works that way and that makes me very reluctant to jump into any recommendation.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I have no personal hands on experience with this item but when it first hit the market, there was a lot of discussion about how they justify calling it a two stage reg and many of the experienced folks were very skeptical of it actually being two stage. Just a point to keep in mind as there still seems to be some doubt. Last report I remember was that they would not release a drawing so that the function could be verified.
> But I also admit that it is not an area I have followed closely and the matter may have been resolved.
> The point I often come around to is asking how one company can suddenly come up with an item which is advertised as being totally way and above the rest of the market and at less cost. Competition rarely works that way and that makes me very reluctant to jump into any recommendation.




I remember seeing a thread, I believe on UKAPS, where co2art did release their drawings. I’ll try to hunt it down for you.

Bump: I have found it, but it's moot. Post #49 is where the drawing was, but the image is broken, it appears it is no longer hosted for some reason. (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dual-stage-co2-regulators-for-aquaria-co2-art.29641/page-3#post-356813)

I can tell you that, as far as I can tell, mine behaves like a true dual stage. When the co2 cylinder is close to empty, the working pressure and injection rate does not change. I'm not saying a single stage cannot function like that, but as far as I know, that functionality is a hallmark of dual stage regs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Agreed! There is some value in a two stage but I just have this skeptical feeling when one company appears to be so far ahead of any other and part of that skeptical attitude is the way the overrate the small parts of their system. I have not looked at recent ads for the regs but some of the initial adverts were about how high quality the needle valve and solenoid involved while even a quick look showed them to be the standard pot metal stubby needle valve and black box style solenoid. 
Just that when one honks his horn too loudly to say his product is so great, it makes me skeptical when I look and see cheap written all over the thing. 
There is just no physical way to stick a nicely machined, long tapered needle in a short space! And it can be made out of that type metal, so what else is not true in their ads? I just back off when things are so oversold.


----------



## StockRaker (Oct 25, 2018)

I just purchased a Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator, CGA320 - Ultum Nature Systems for $130, purchased online from Aqua Lab Aquaria, a shop in San Francisco. I'm new to this hobby but my concern was getting a regulator that would not "dump" co2 when the tank runs low. Allegedly, this is a quality product. I did not find anything on Amazon that gave me confidence.

Bump: I just purchased a Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator, CGA320 - Ultum Nature Systems for $130, purchased online from Aqua Lab Aquaria, a shop in San Francisco. I'm new to this hobby but my concern was getting a regulator that would not "dump" co2 when the tank runs low. Allegedly, this is a quality product. I did not find anything on Amazon that gave me confidence.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

StockRaker said:


> I just purchased a Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator, CGA320 - Ultum Nature Systems for $130, purchased online from Aqua Lab Aquaria, a shop in San Francisco. I'm new to this hobby but my concern was getting a regulator that would not "dump" co2 when the tank runs low. Allegedly, this is a quality product. I did not find anything on Amazon that gave me confidence.
> 
> Bump: I just purchased a Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator, CGA320 - Ultum Nature Systems for $130, purchased online from Aqua Lab Aquaria, a shop in San Francisco. I'm new to this hobby but my concern was getting a regulator that would not "dump" co2 when the tank runs low. Allegedly, this is a quality product. I did not find anything on Amazon that gave me confidence.


I have a UNS mini co2 regulator and, while it isn't in use yet (won it in a raffle along with a nano tank), it appears to be well enough built, and some of the reviews on various forums indicate that people really like it. I'm going to purchase a paintball adapter for it and use a large paintball tank for this nano tank. I like the design of their needle valve on it, while it's plastic, it has a locking knob that you can lock into place once you get your desired adjustment. Once it's in use, that admiration can do a 180, but just looking at the regulator itself, it seems solid enough.



PlantedRich said:


> Agreed! There is some value in a two stage but I just have this skeptical feeling when one company appears to be so far ahead of any other and part of that skeptical attitude is the way the overrate the small parts of their system. I have not looked at recent ads for the regs but some of the initial adverts were about how high quality the needle valve and solenoid involved while even a quick look showed them to be the standard pot metal stubby needle valve and black box style solenoid.
> Just that when one honks his horn too loudly to say his product is so great, it makes me skeptical when I look and see cheap written all over the thing.
> There is just no physical way to stick a nicely machined, long tapered needle in a short space! And it can be made out of that type metal, so what else is not true in their ads? I just back off when things are so oversold.


I actually agree with you there. The reason I went with it was because the people who have their regs seem to almost unanimously like them, and it's very affordable for a dual stage. I will say that the needle valve feels more solid and is more sensitive at higher pressures, but at lower pressures it "bottoms out" quickly (as in you can turn and turn but your bubble rate won't increase without increasing working pressure). I'm not sure if that's the needle valve's fault or just how physics work. Perhaps a mix of both? I've had the thing 10 or 11 months now and so far, it's very good for the price. I have toyed with the idea of putting a new needle valve on it, but it's working and holding, so it isn't a priority. I wish the Fabco came in chrome plating. :laugh2:


----------



## woody123 (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a GLA regulator and a co2art pro-se regulator. Both have been very reliable, for the money I really like my co2art pro-se regulator I have had the GLA for over a year and the co2 art regulator for about 4 months. I started off with a cheaper regulator and the needle valve couldn't hold a steady bubble count and I had to adjust it daily, this contributed to some algae problems. I would invest in a good regulator.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

We often see the feeling that the regulator itself is the really important item in our CO2 setup but I tend to think it is not the reg but the small parts that will make or break the deal. Looking at the reg, itis a pretty simple item inside with one or more springs pushing on a diaphragm where the gas pressure is pressing on the other side. That means the springs need to work and the diaphragm not tear. Really pretty simple stuff and even the cheapest regs will not give us any trouble but we often read about the small parts driving folks to replace the setup. The flow changes or is hard to set and maintain due to the needle valves being cheap and not having any drag built into them to hold the setting. Good needle valves have a long, finely tapered needle in a well machined hole with some drag to keep it from changing when the solenoid opens and closes. And a second big complaint is the solenoid which is often sticking, either open or closed and this is often a case of too much heat being applied for too long which results in the lube drying or the metal parts being slightly changed so that they stick and won't move. 
So, in my view, the difference between a cheap single stage reg and a super dual stage reg is the way the dual stage is designed to do the regulation twice if the incoming (tank) pressure changes. But a supre good reg is still brought low if we connect it inline with needle valves and solenoids that ruin the whole deal! 
I put my best money on the small parts and then cheap out on the reg but avoid the dreaded EOTD by not letting the tank go dry. 
So part of the question of what works best for each of us will get down to how we each operate and what we each perceive as the better value. No wrong answers and no totally right answers as those answers will vary.


----------



## psychofisho (Jul 21, 2018)

PlantedRich said:


> Agreed! There is some value in a two stage but I just have this skeptical feeling when one company appears to be so far ahead of any other and part of that skeptical attitude is the way the overrate the small parts of their system. I have not looked at recent ads for the regs but some of the initial adverts were about how high quality the needle valve and solenoid involved while even a quick look showed them to be the standard pot metal stubby needle valve and black box style solenoid.
> Just that when one honks his horn too loudly to say his product is so great, it makes me skeptical when I look and see cheap written all over the thing.
> There is just no physical way to stick a nicely machined, long tapered needle in a short space! And it can be made out of that type metal, so what else is not true in their ads? I just back off when things are so oversold.


If you are describing parts of the initial models, you'll see that what is offered today is not the same models as in 2014 through 2016. Notwithstanding, I don't think there have been problems related to what was mentioned.

In regards to a better product at a better price and warranty, I think it makes sense to have an advantage when the engineers, parts production facilities, assemblers, and marketing/distribution entities are all located in the same country. Happens to be the same country from which surgical instruments, electrical machining and portable power tools originated. If all the elements are in place, you would expect a mass production advantage of higher quality and lower pricing. Sometimes things just come together for a business.

I'd say not assume there is a scam going on until we have reports of a problem, and whether it was conveniently and permanently remedied by the manufacturer. In the absence of known problems, perhaps its okay to keep an open mind and see what comes of this new brand.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I admit that it takes a while to convince me that a product is much better than another, but rather than clutter this posting even more, I will start a separate post and point out why I can't support this item. 
I will title it "CO2 Art, a critical look" and post in the "equipment" section of the forum. 
It is not meant to say that the total product is bad but only to point how what I see when looking at the details. When a product is sold as being superior, I want to see why!


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I admit that it takes a while to convince me that a product is much better than another, but rather than clutter this posting even more, I will start a separate post and point out why I can't support this item.
> 
> I will title it "CO2 Art, a critical look" and post in the "equipment" section of the forum.
> 
> It is not meant to say that the total product is bad but only to point how what I see when looking at the details. When a product is sold as being superior, I want to see why!




Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

